# wanted rollers



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey does anyone have any good rollers they want to part with I have a son who is 6 and the Homers are " daddys boring birds " so he wants trick birds .. I have a box and will cover shipping and a little. For the birds let me know thanks


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/...auction.pl?category=Pigeons2&listtype=current


----------

